# Atlas 10f For A Newb



## ddickey (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm looking at purchasing a restored 1941 10F TH-42.
Is this a good lathe for a novice? There is some tooling included. For a hundred bucks less I could get a Grizzly G0752.
Any opinions appreciated.


----------



## cdhknives (Apr 26, 2016)

Good for a novice?  Yes.  I think the price it too high unless 'some tooling' is really 'lots of tooling'.  Restored can mean a lot of things...


----------



## Rob (Apr 26, 2016)

First question is what do you intend to do with the lathe?

As mentioned restored can mean a lot of things. Alonso looking at the price of the grizzly I would say the price is definitly on the high side. Price does change with areas of the country but I believe there are usually small lathes in your area quit frequently. Also if there are a lot of tooling it might be worth it. You will find that you will spend more on tooling than the lathe if you do much with it.


----------



## Mondo (Apr 26, 2016)

Rob said:


> ...You will find that you will spend more on tooling than the lathe if you do much with it.



Ditto that!

In 2009 I purchased a 1935 vintage Craftsman 12x24 for $400.  Since then I have spent well in excess of 2 grand on tooling and accessories.  I upgraded by replacing carriage and leadscrew, I have a chuck for every conceivable purpose, drawers full of spare parts, QCTP w/assortment of holders and bits, live centers, dead centers, dogs and driver plates, TP grinders, Mica undercutter, mill holders and end mills, milling attachment, indexer, MLA-A11 cross slide....  on and on and on...   

Not unlike a boat which is a hole in the water into which one pours money, this hobby is a hole in metal!  It is just a matter of how much you want to pour into this hole in metal.  The more I pour in the deeper the hole seems to get.  Seems every time I see a tool I didn't know existed I have to have one just so I can check it out and see what I can do with it!  I have become a Lathe Tool Junky. 

Spiral_Chips


----------



## westsailpat (Apr 26, 2016)

I would say that a lathe that size/type would be a good machine for a beginner . A 10" as opposed to say a 6" that bit of extra room and rigidity  makes things a little easier . Also if that machine has the quick change threading gear box that too makes things easier . The Griz . machine will have a short bed and that can be frustrating . Plus for the Griz. it has the variable spindle speed  .
http://www.lathes.co.uk/atlas-10-inch-1947-catalog/


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 26, 2016)

If the Atlas hasn't had the QCGB added (I don't believe that a new nameplate came with the kit), the nameplate indicates it is a change gear lathe.  However, my Atlas 3996 (which does have a QCGB) has spent most of its life set to one feed.  Unless you expect to do a lot of threading, you won't need to change feed rates too often.  

The variable speed is probably nice to have but only so long as it continues to work.  A quick internet search turned up so many different prices for the Griz (over a range of almost 2 to 1) that I can't comment on that.  The Griz has a slightly larger spindle bore but not enough to make much difference.  It has a 4MT spindle nose taper which is probably the least common, and still not large enough to use 5C collets to in my opinion that is either a wash or a disadvantage.  In some respects, the Atlas is slightly larger than the Griz.

Odds are that the Atlas will outlive the Griz, and that in 10 years will be easier to find parts for.  

The design/size of the 4-way tool holder (turret) on the Griz makes me suspect that you won't be able to mount an AXA QCTP on it.  Which is a definite disadvantage.

If we knew a little more about the actual condition of the Atlas, we could perhaps make more comments.  But assuming that it was actually or really rebuilt and not just had a flashy coat of paint applied, I would be inclined to go with the Atlas.


----------



## ddickey (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. I would use it just to learn and try to make some pieces following some prints. Nothing to big. I have the craigslist ad but not sure if I can post it here.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 27, 2016)

Just post the link (URL) for the ad.  Anyone who wants to take the time can go and look at it.  Anyone who doesn't won't have a bunch of screen space used and the site won't have quite as much storage space used.


----------



## ddickey (Apr 27, 2016)

Okay here is the link to the lathe I was looking at. http://quadcities.craigslist.org/tls/5518588519.html


----------



## cdhknives (Apr 27, 2016)

Looks overpriced to me.  No mention of new headstock bearings or new leadscrew.  No pictures to examine the condition of the bed.  Not much tooling besides the basics.  No upgrades, like a quick change toolpost or gearbox.

Nice machine, but overpriced IMO.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 27, 2016)

Spindle bearing on these machines don't often need replacing.  But otherwise, I agree that $1950 is too high.  More like $1550 maybe.  Also, I think that it is missing one change gear.  It appears to have the default 5 gears on the headstock, so there should be 10 more.  And I only count 9.  And I can't find the second set of jaws for the 3-jaw chuck.

Beyond that, it does seem to have most of the minimum required additional widgets to be able to actually use it with what it comes with.  I finally spotted the lantern tool post semi-hidden in front of what may be a 2MT mounted drill pad.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 28, 2016)

I to think its way over priced where I live this can be had for under a grand and have more tooling for sure. Keep looking or invest that in a newer grizzly or PM machine. My advise shop some more.


----------

